
Guys, Here's What It's Actually Like to Be a Woman - kafkaesq
http://observer.com/2015/10/guys-heres-what-its-actually-like-to-be-a-woman/
======
Mz
I skimmed it. I skimmed the previous comments on the previous submission of
this piece 11 hours ago. This is really awful stuff.

Yes, women live with threats to their welfare from all sides. So do men. Sex
is inherently risky. A baby could result. You can catch an STD. Women can get
knocked up and abandoned. But, hey, men are sometimes trapped by women who got
intentionally pregnant by them while claiming to be on the pill and IIRC it is
estimated that around 5% to 10% of babies have a different biological father
than the man who raised them and honestly thinks it is theirs. One study
apparently concluded that women who were having affairs were engaging in
sexual practices that would make it more likely they got pregnant by their
illicit lover than by their SO.

In my opinion, this is an incredibly crappy piece of writing. It in no way
helps women and if you are a guy hoping for tips on how to better understand
women so you will have an edge in dating, this is not good advice.

From what other people here are saying, the author of the piece started as a
pick up artist. This piece reads to me as "pick up artist, trying to sound
PC." Pick up artists also try to "understand women" \-- in a totally shallow
fashion so they can better manipulate them. This article similarly treats
women as a monolith, as if all women feel exactly the same way about men,
dating, sex, you name it.

If you want a better relationship to a woman, take some time to get to know
her better and skip reading crap like this.

/opinionated old woman

------
greenyoda
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10424623](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10424623)

------
thenewwazoo
"By Tucker Max and Geoffrey Miller"

At the risk of getting piled-on here, I'll say this: the last thing the world
needs is another dude speaking for women.

~~~
kafkaesq
One of the first thing the world needs is to get past the idea that when
someone speaks about sensitive issues facing group X, that they're
automatically attempting to speak "for", or "on behalf of" group X. And that
the import of what they're saying can be weighed (and/or dismissed outright),
accordingly.

The issues addressed in the article are complex, and sadly, quite pervasive;
we could benefit from multiple perspectives, in seeking ways to address them.

------
daughart
Unfortunately I suspect this only reflects a small part of what it's like to
be a woman. This doesn't cover any of the experiential disparities between men
and women in the workplace, which I imagine are equally great and perhaps even
more oppressive.

